# how did you feel just before going into labour?



## clara123

Hi,

Sorry, I hope you don't mind but I've just popped across from third tri. My question is, how did you feel just before going into labour (ie, in the few days leading upto). My waters broke on their own with my first and had no other signs, yet with this baby i've been getting a few signs, but don't want to read too much into them.

Any feedback would be great, thanks x


----------



## Buffy71

Hi hon. I got a bit of a dodgy tummy for a couple of days before, bh's were worse - particularly in the evening, and I swelled up (most attractively...) with an oceans load of water for about a week before. Woke up in the early hours with what I thought was a diorreah based backache (if you know what I mean - period pain sort if backache but feeling like I needed to pooh! Sorry tmi) but then realised it was my contractions starting. 

Anyway - congrats and good luck sweety! Hope yours doesn't last the six days mine did!! Lol. Xxx


----------



## charli89

With mine i felt as though i had to go to the toilet all day! And was having non painful contractions which i obviously thought they were BH. Then the contractions just got more and more painful. I did wake up in the morning with a bad back. I went into the hospital at 11pm and was 3cm dilated then by 4am i was fully dilated and my waters broke and by 4:44am my LO was born, thought it was quite quick seeing as it was my first.

Good luck huni and congrats!!! xx


----------



## pinktaffy

i was in slow labor for a week and a half. i had a show on the thursday night. then had the odd cramp in my stomic was sick a few times aswell went to the hospital they told me i was 1 cm dialated. the following thursday same thig happend exactly had a show was sick abit had cramps, then was told i was 2cm dialated lol, then my waters finally broke on the sunday morning had her 13hours 50 mins later lol.


----------



## clara123

well i was sick on sunday/monday. i have previously been getting BH but now getting different pains, like really bad period pains but they're not in any particular pattern. got back ache. really bad head ache. and i know this sounds weird but i'm getting like a prickly sensation in my minnie- anyone had this? x


----------



## eddjanuary10

the only thing i had was alot of swelling around the ankles and legs for about a week. still, i was walking around the local shopping centre for 4 hours the day before i gave birth, i did feel a very heavy sensation down below as if babys head had moved right down! i finished packing my bag that night 'just in case' lol,and my waters broke 10mins after i went to sleep! good luck, see you over here soon :)


----------



## Aunty E

I had a sweep on monday morning, I was incredibly bad tempered all day, I thought I had indigestion in the evening and I got woken up by labour pains in the early hours of Tuesday morning.


----------



## RedRose

Good thread, cheers clara. Hope this is the start of it for you! :thumbup:

Can I add a question at this point? What were you doing the day you went into labour? Were you up and about or taking it easy? Nothing out of the ordinary?


----------



## aimee-lou

Am I allowed to just simply put KNACKERED! :haha:

I was keeping active - on my due date we were in Homebase buying supplies for the nursery and started the decorating. I think it was this that started me off as I was on my hands and knees painting skirtings at 2 days overdue! My labour started the next day. 

I had been having convincing 'false labour' style BH's for about 2 weeks. I didn't have a show, and didn't have a clear out (wish I had as it's embarrassing otherwise! lol). 

But - I couldn't sleep, lie down, sit down or walk comfortably. I just got on with it. The fact that I couldn't eat much more than a bowl of cereal at one time due to Earl being positioned directly underneath my stomach and kicking it constantly didn't seem to affect me too much either.


----------



## jenny82

hehe - I was ok. Just majorly pissed off with everything and everybody!

I went into labour around midnight, and that whole day I was out shopping, out for lunch, made a really nice dinner, had a glass of wine (on the insistence of my yoga instructor!) and ate an entire pineapple. I just felt sick from the pineapple - then BOOM! - baby come :)


----------



## Sekhmet

I didn't notice anything at all. I actually saw the GP on Thursday evening (I was 38+6), and he told me he thought I was only 1/5 engaged and that he could give me no idea of when I'd go into labour. The very next morning, I woke up to my waters leaking and a lot of BH contractions (at least, that's what they felt like), and went into proper labour later that day. (Lily was not born until Sunday, however! :wacko:)

Come to think of it, I could _not_ sleep Thursday night, even moreso than usual. No idea whether that was related.


----------



## CormacksGirl

hehe - I was ok. Just majorly pissed off with everything and everybody!


I was like this, all day, had no idea why just felt off!! Went to bed at 12:45 sunday morning then woke at 4am when my waters broke and contractions atsrted right away, was in labour for 35 hours and had Adam day before due date!!!! Apart from being crabby on the Saturday I had no other symptoms at all!!! Good luck hun, hope this is it!!!! :dust:


----------



## clara123

i've been a bit p*ssed off too- my dog was breathing on me yesterday and i just couldn't hack it. i felt very claustrophobic and needed space as everything was winding me up! x


----------



## emilyjade

i just felt like i needed a poo TMI! then i got really really hot and then my waters broke had a 2nd show ambulance got here then had him at half 9 and that all went off in 2 hours and a few mins from start to finish lol xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Dot

I had a sweep because I was 6 days over but I had more ahem, bowel movements and a show before that. I felt really really tired too. Probably because I was stuck in the house with the heating on full whack because of the snow at that time, and was scared to leave the house in case I slipped and fell! Hopw things get moving soon hun


----------



## sweetlullaby

I had a sweep on my due date and lost my mucus plug that night. The next night I was 40 miles from home walking around eating mcdonalds and shopping. The sunday I was in argos buying a wii fit balance board for christmas. Came home watched the x factor final :rofl: Felt completly fine. Went upstairs around 10.30pm and decided to start wrapping christmas presents was wrapping them until 1am then went to bed but felt really excited and couldn't sleep and LO was wiggling like mad then 2.10am contractions started. 

Sounds like you don't have long to go! Good luck!!


----------



## Cattia

I felt rubbish for a coupleof days before, I felt as though I was coming down with flu or something, and didn't want to be around anyone. After that I started getting really bad BH especially in the evening. I also had a show but it wasn't what I thought it would be, I expected mucous but mine was just pinky / brown discharge (sorry if TMI!) Good luck, I hope it all goes smoothly. Whenever I see posts like this I get a sort of nervous / excited feeling just thinking about going into labour for some reason!


----------



## Lozziepop

I just generally felt rubbish, my bump felt like it was going to pop and was weighing me down, and the day before I went into labour I saw my midwife and she was checking baby's position and suddenly looked at me funny and said "have you been having any tightenings" to which I said no and she looked puzzled. Then after she left I felt really achey in my bump.

Lo and behold in the middle of the night my waters broke :haha:
I still blame my midwife for that :haha: I was 2 weeks early


----------



## Kte

I started getting pains / cramps on the Tuesday but LO didn't arrive until the following Sat. I was in labour and in the hosp on Fri night though.

I was walking around but couldn't sit very well towards the end and defo couldn't sleep. The pains were irregular at first, they were 15 mins or so apart and didn't last a full min at first. It wasn't until later on the Friday that they were regualr and lasting a min or so.

I got a show on the Wed and then my waters started leaking on Friday morning, they didn't fully break.

Hope that helps - good luck :flower:


----------



## florabean1981

i felt very tired, but completely unable to sleep or get comfy, so i kept very active, cleaned the bathrooms, cooked some dinner, changed all the bedding etc... I was irritable due to lack of sleep so i got up n went on Facebook & at 2:15am, i decided i would moisterise my tummy then try to go back to bed... instead, as i was rubbing the cream on, my waters broke... I then felt really giddy & girls & excited, then puked, then was literally glued to the loo (gross) for the nexdt couple of hours. At 4am I started geting some contractions, went to the mat unit to get checked over, got sent home, then readmitted when i was 3mins apart at 9am... he didnt get his butt out till 9pm, lol.


----------



## Pato

I was up and about, actually wanted to go to work, but uncomfortable and achy really. Just had the feeling that I was tired of being pregnant and wanted LO out. I had been having painful contractions for over a week...those bloody BHs... backache and slight spotting. I'd went to the labour ward that very night just b4 midnight, quite intent on telling them to induce me post haste, but rather was met with an annoyed nurse, who gave me a very painful internal that left me bleeding....like a period...., a very tired overworked doctor, who was annoyed by the fact that I was there and not even slightly dilated:dohh: and was discharged at 3:00am with the scolding that I wouldn't possibly be having my baby by xmas.....I was however brought back to the labour ward a mere 4hrs later by ambulance mind you, already 7cm dilated, in excrutiating pain for which I could have no pain relief (too far along), and gave birth to my beautiful LO at 10:29am...( Oh dear I'm ranting again........sorry:blush:)

All the best to you love..... hope your experience is nothing like mine was..:hugs:


----------



## Seraphim

Absolutely normal.
My waters went just after midnight (went I went for a wee before bed), contractions gradually got stronger etc, until about 4-5am when they were properly strong. LO was born just after 10am. :D


----------



## dom

I moved house the day before I had both my babies,(2 house moves, 2 babies lol) so I cant help you hun. Think its the move that got them out lol :D xx


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Ellen was born at 40+2. Absoloutely no signs that she was about to arrive (3rd baby) I had three sweeps with the last one on Christmas Eve. The doctor who did the sweep wished me luck and hoped I would get my Christmas dinner ok...

But in retrospect, when I think about it, on Christmas Day I was in the foulest of moods, felt sort of 'off' and hated my family - didn't want to be around them at all and literally chucked their Christmas dinner at them. My Mum said that she thought the baby was going to come because of my mood. I think I nearly threw something at her I went to bed Christmas night feeling really hot and sweaty and slept badly. Woke at 4am to waters breaking. Scraped myself into clothes and the first contraction hit like a steam train exactly 30 minutes later. Ellen was born very peacefully and beautifully in the birthing pool 4 hours later on Boxing day after a mad dash to the hospital with me fighting the urge to push in the car.

I still get a thrill when I think about it! :happydance:

(I have since appologised to my family for my behaviour that day :blush: Think I was forgiven anyways!)


----------



## topazicatzbet

hungry.... i was literally carrying my grans and mine sunday roast to the dining table when my waters went. i didnt have any feelings or signs.


----------



## clara123

Did you manage to eat any of your roast?!


----------



## excited07

i had backache for 2 days but was doing alot of walking so 2 days before i was due i drank lots of pineapple juice i went to bed and woke up at 1.30am coz my waters had broke then had my dd at 12.09pm


----------



## hivechild

I didn't feel any different to how I'd felt for the last couple months really.

I felt perfectly normal and we had gone down to watch a movie. 15 mins in I started contracting every 3-5 mins for almost a minute at a time. Within 2 hours I was at the hospital, contracting 1-2 mins apart and was 8cm dilated! Ronan was born 6 1/2 hrs after the first contraction at 2:45am on Valentines Day.


----------



## JayDee

I didn't get much warning in the end, but he was 10 days late so was on alert anyway!
Had been having BH at about 3 in the morning quite close together for a couple of days (thought the start of my labour was the same to be honest) then got a bit of a clear out and a show the day before. 3am had the rest of the show, contractions started and didn't stop....

Don't think I was doing anything out of the ordinary, I went to the supermarket the day before but that's about it. It was over xmas so we were taking it relatively easy at home.


----------



## bluehorse

No signs at all! 4.00 in the afternoon I satrted noticing more regular Braxton Hicks and started timing them- they were exactly every 8 minutes! By 6.00 they were noticeably painful and by 8.00 they were closer together and unbearable! That said she wasn't born til 5.00 the following evening!


----------



## x-kirsty-x

I tried to keep active throughout my labour but 2 days before I was due I had no energy at all and had some bh but they weren't painful. My waters broke later on that afternoon.


----------



## andypandy2

My lo was 4 and a bit weeks early so although i had constant BH and felt incredibly heavy down below i was in complete shock when my waters went. Initially i said to my husband 'Oh my god i think i've peed myself a bit!' Hehe. But when i went upstairs and my waters went like Niagra Falls there was no doubt!
My worry is that when we have another i will probably never want to leave the house past 35 weeks! If it had happened just hours in Tesco it would have been incredibly embarrasing! I'd have probably apologised and asked for a mop hehe xxx


----------



## Rebaby

Annoyed! That is how i would sum up how i felt in the days leading up to my waters breaking (they broke at 1am at 38 weeks and 1 day, LO born later that evening). I was very grumpy and irritable and emotional, convinced i would go overdue, lots of regular / irregular BH's and some serious last minute nesting behaviours (unpacking hospital bag, ironing everything- i never iron! and then repacking etc) :haha:


----------



## Tsia

i felt normal.. except i had no appetite.


----------



## 2ndHeartbeat

I didn't feel any different. I didn't even know I was in labor until about three hours before I had my baby in my arms. :D


----------

